# Buddys school is closed



## Bujingodai (Dec 23, 2002)

My friend ran a school under Sensei Wally Platt, the doors are now closed, h's pretty screwed up from what I hear. Wondering why there was little backing from the org or why it happened? Robbo have you heard. This is regarding Sensei mark DeQuetteville of Ajax ON the Aian Aiki Dojo.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 24, 2002)

I don't know anything about this story!


----------

